# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  How long to trigger Garrison Invasion?

## philsndude

"Invasions are scripted events that happen in your Garrison and require you to defeat a small invading army. Invasions happen after you have killed a higher number of mobs from a Draenor enemy faction: Botani, Goren, Iron Horde, Ogre, Shadow Council, and Shadowmoon Clad. The number of mobs you need to kill is not publicly known, but once you reach it, an army from that faction will invade your Garrison. The invasion takes the form of a scenario, in which you have to complete objectives in succession, such as killing a specific enemy or defending a position. Depending on how well/fast you completed these real-time objectives, you are given a score, which eventually decides if you earn a Bronze, Silver, or Gold rating." (Icy Veins)

Does some1 has tried to trigger those invasions successfully yet? 
I thought mb by doing the dailys every day it could be enough to trigger an invasion but yet nobody was mad enough to invade my garrison. 

So... how long am i supposed to grind in some stupid pits to get some stupid mobs to attack my stupid garrison?  :Mad:   :Big Grin: 

I don't really know if this is worth it. 

Furthermore i heared, if u do dailys in a raid, that doesnt count for invasion. Some1 can confirm this?

----------


## felixrules

All those daily area mobs have a chance to drop an item that you have to turn in. That is what starts invasions. A friend in a guild said he killed about 700 mobs at sorcs' rise in shadowmoon valley to get one.

----------


## Luzt

> All those daily area mobs have a chance to drop an item that you have to turn in. That is what starts invasions. A friend in a guild said he killed about 700 mobs at sorcs' rise in shadowmoon valley to get one.


This is not true... I think you were misinformed. Also to answer the OPs question about raid groups, think of it this way... You're farming rep if you're in a party of 5 you get X amount of rep, when you make it a raid and add more people it lowers your rep gain per kill eventually to the point if getting zero rep. The same thing happens with getting a garrison invasion to proc

----------


## Luzt

If you look under the guides section I've posted a thread about this  :Smile:

----------


## philsndude

thx luzt this helps a lot

btw. by the time i gathered the information that u need to have ~1500 kills per zone whereas elites count as 100! 
i think its really efficient to try to kill a lot of rares if u have that possibility. that's how i could trigger an invasion last ID

----------

